# CPUtopia.com: have you ever purchased from them?



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'm shopping for a replacement power supply and found one at a great price at CPUtopia.com. The price is so good, I'm a bit leary to buy it from them. 

Has anyone purchased anything from CPUtopia.com before? Are they reputable? Was your experience a good one?

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd be more concerned about the exact make and model of the power supply.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Yep, I'm concerned about that as well and oddly enough the listing on CPUtopia.com for it lists the make/model of the computer the power supply is for along with the part number of the part supply which I've verified on the manufacturer's website.

That's partly why I'm so leery since that power supply appears to be *the* power supply I want. 

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't know anything about the site, just figured I throw that in.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I just skimmed the site looking at power supply's, and maybe I missed it, but all I see only have a 30 day warranty. IMO you really can't expect much from a power supply with a 30 day warranty. 

These cheap "replacement" power supply's have a nasty habit of failing, and when they fail many times they take out the motherboard and possibly other components.

"Caveat Emptor" definitely applies when purchasing a cheap power supply with a 30 day warranty.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback and that's a great point. I ended up finding a new replacement power supply on eBay with a 1 yr warranty.

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I hope you stuck with known good brands.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

As luck would have it, I found the exact same make/model power supply that was in the system originally. 

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm... Since it failed, is that a good choice?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Given the age of the system in question, I'm thinking the lifespan of the current one is reasonable. In fact, the current one hasn't completely failed yet as I'm looking to replace it as part of diagnosing another problem I'm thinking is related to the power supply.

If it's a matter of this power supply starting to go bad, replacing it with another (effectively an OEM one) should restore its operation to normal levels. I believe this system is at least 3-4 yrs old (probably leaning more toward 4 yrs if not older than that) and is in an extremely dusted environment. 

So, we'll see how it goes. Plus, going with a replacement of the one that's in there now (same make/model) ensures it will fit and the cabling won't bump into other components, etc.

We'll see how it goes. 

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Works for me.


----------

